# ipad et usb



## macpamaloupa (15 Octobre 2013)

bonjour,

peut on lire un film stocké ( au bon format m4) sur cle USB sur l'IPad ?

moyennant un logiciel ?

merci de votre réponse


pamalou


----------



## blx (15 Octobre 2013)

Les iPad ne peuvent lire les clés USB.
Donc il faudra transférer les vidéos via iTunes


----------

